# October in Rockport



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Just got back from 2 days of fishing in Rckport. The weather was perfect, clear sky's and lite winds. A perfect opportunity to us my new 5wt fiberglass rod. We managed to find good news numbers of fish in the back lakes, catching 10-12 each day. Most were low end slots with a couple of mid sizer thrown in. Over all a great time to be on the water.


----------



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice stick. Love my glass Epics too, especially the older I get. They seem to be a bit more "forgiving".

Good fish. Looks like you had a great time. Would be down there as well this month, but I'm recovering from surgery and the bow of a poling skiff is out of bounds for awhile longer.


----------



## meybrodir (8 mo ago)

Halloween FearFest will be part of an additional weekend for Rockport Fulton Market Days. The market will run Friday through Sunday, October 29th – 31st from 12pm to 10pm alongside the "House of Fears" Haunted house and Zombie Hunt.
Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

What time were you off the water? It's still **** hot! Especially when the wind lays down. Come on Cold Front!


----------

